# locating manual steering box for s10



## billpong (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm converting a 2003 Chevy S10 and would like to convert the power steering to manual steering. However, I'm not having any luck finding a manual steering box. Parts people look up the model/year and tell me they don't make a manual steering box for that year. Other places like LMC ask me for a part number. From reading posts, apparently lots of people have done this conversion with no problems finding or switching out the parts. Maybe the switch is easy for older trucks. Should it be easy for a 2003? Who should I call? Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

have you tried online searching? I think summitracing has a kit that may work.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might have to use an older manual box from another vehicle, and most part suppliers won't know what might work. You might want to check an online S10 forum.


----------



## billpong (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!! I ended up buying a Vega box from Summit Racing, which bolted right in (and wasn't cheap). Had some parts machined to attach it to the existing rag joint. However then we had too much play in the steering, so decided to swap out the U-joint for a coupler which arrived in the mail today. And of course the coupler is shorter than the U-Joint so I need to re-machine the parts to attach to the existing rag joint. 

I also have not been able to get the pittman arm bolt to tighten up on the relay arm taper. I need to borrow an air impact wrench or take it to a garage that has one. Tried everything else.

At the moment, I probably have twice as much time invested in replacing the power steering than I have in replacing the gasoline engine... and I'm not finished with the steering yet. Jeez. For my next conversion, I will definitely start with a vehicle that does *NOT* have power steering. An S2000 has electric power steering and I think a miata has manual steering. Probably one of those.


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Head for youre nearest ecology or pick a part self serve auto dismantlers. start looking for any chevy's with a manual steering box. A lot of them are interchangeable or will require drilling a couple holes. Take some measurements and some pics on youre phone to take with you. Pay attention to how the donor box is mounted in relation to youre set up. Be sure to check any junk yard parts for slop and play.
Worked great when I removed the manual from my old jeep to mount a 1 ton power assisted box, (the reverse of what youre lookin to do).


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

You appear to have already addressed your issue but I think it is worth mentioning,,,,Any wrecking yard should have a Hollander manual for you vehicle. If not, they are available on eBay or Craigslist or? Hollander assigns a number to your vehicle and then tells you every vehicle that was mounted with the same part. Generally you would want one that centers it's 10yr period around your vehicle year. I think the Hollander is probably one of the most valuable tools one can have when working on a conversion or a restoration.


----------



## Carroll_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Look's like I'm late to this post, but I'll offer this up for general info.

To the best of my knowledge, a manual steering box was not offered on the 2nd gen S10's (94-04). The manual box was an option on some, but not all 4 cyl 1st gen S10's (82-93), and they will fit the 2nd gen models. These units have 4-bolt covers and share the same frame mounting bolt hole pattern. They will bolt up as a direct replacement on a 2nd gen vehicle, but if the 1st gen pitman arm is retained the steering wheel will be slightly off center (turned about 45' left from center) when installed. I've been told, but can't personally confirm, that swapping the original pitman arm onto the replacement box will fix that issue. However it can also be corrected by re-centering the steering box and adjusting the tie rod adjusters, and re-setting the toe-in. It's recommended to re-align the front end after a conversion anyway, so that's not a huge issue.

Used S10 manual steering boxes are somewhat rare as they've been used extensively as light weight power steering replacements for other GM mid size models, performance mods, street rods, etc, and a lot of them have been bought up for that purpose. They're not always easy to find, but there are still some out there.

Craig


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you guys talking about a recent car with a steering box??

Such things went out with the ark! or at least the 1960s

You mean that Americans are driving cars without rack and pinion steering!

Tell me I'm wrong - please!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think trucks use steering boxes, at least the ones I've worked on do.


----------

